# Bear Spray



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a work associate that is going hiking in Glacier NP. He wants a bear spray. Has anyone purchased any- hopefully not had to use. But looking for what might be his best option- be it how it is contained- spray distance- holster for it- easiest to use- (quickly)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

try this

http://bestpepperspray.net/


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

UDP has good spray which generally comes with a cloth holster that can attach to your belt.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I prefer Counter Assault, but UDAP is fine. Most are around 10 oz. cans. Some are a little more. Some are a little less. I think they all advertise a spray distance of 30-35 feet. I've used chest holsters and belt holsters. Chest holsters get kinda clumsy with a pack on. The only thing I don't like is the elastic holsters. They make the spray hard to get out quickly. However, you can still spray it with it in the holster. The truth is if a bear charges you out of nowhere you're not gonna have time to pull it out of a holster anyway. When I'm in open country with visibility I'll carry it in the holster. If I get in thick stuff where I can't see, come across bear sign, or get that overall creepy feeling, the spray comes out and *the safety comes off*.... especially in grizzly country.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you Gentlemen- I appreciate the quick responses and knowledgable feed back


----------



## mb1000 (Sep 24, 2013)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> try this
> 
> http://bestpepperspray.net/


here's the page for bear spray http://bestpepperspray.net/best-bear-spray-reviews/

but op I would say counter assault is a good choice.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Never used the stuff, always relied on ol colt45. Had a couple bear intrusions this year. One was 15 yards when I saw him and followed me 1/2 a mile. They all get 1 warning shot and he got his. If one ever came within 6ft and no amount of yelling deterred it well he's gettin the whole clip. If I end up like brad pitt in legends of the fall well I reckon it was a good death.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem with a warning shot is that you are conditioning the bear to know that all he is going to hear is a loud noise with no pain so they may start ignoring the shot. Bear spray on the other hand is no noise but a very long time of discomfort.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Groganite said:


> Never used the stuff, always relied on ol colt45. Had a couple bear intrusions this year. One was 15 yards when I saw him and followed me 1/2 a mile. They all get 1 warning shot and he got his. If one ever came within 6ft and no amount of yelling deterred it well he's gettin the whole clip. If I end up like brad pitt in legends of the fall well I reckon it was a good death.


Also if Brad Pitt had some pepper spray he would have stood a better chance at ending the movie. The only truly effective gun against a bear is one that can stop them in their tracks. I would never trust a .45 to do that with a grizzly.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Critter said:


> The problem with a warning shot is that you are conditioning the bear to know that all he is going to hear is a loud noise with no pain so they may start ignoring the shot. Bear spray on the other hand is no noise but a very long time of discomfort.


Exactly, there are grizzlies in the GYE that are conditioned to come into rifle shots. They have learned over the years, that a rifle shot means a dead animal, and a meal.

All of the research we conducted showed that a negative(pain and discomfort) association with humans(or other behavior reinforcer) was required to break these habits. Loud noises, bad smells, bright lights, etc. won't do it. But bear spray clearly hurts, and more importantly, the association is clear.

While it is possible to defend yourself from a grizzly, with just an arrow, I would not recommend it. http://www.dmns.org/science/collect...rado-grizzly-zoology-object-23-september-2011

Bear spray is proven a thousand times over.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Anyone had to use the spray on a mountain lion or cougar?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

And does anyone know if the Counter Assault brand spray just sprays out until it's empty or does it turn off to save some for later if you take your finger off it?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Critter said:


> The problem with a warning shot is that you are conditioning the bear to know that all he is going to hear is a loud noise with no pain so they may start ignoring the shot. Bear spray on the other hand is no noise but a very long time of discomfort.


A warning shot will also scare away the nice elk you are hoping to get as well.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

30-06-hunter said:


> And does anyone know if the Counter Assault brand spray just sprays out until it's empty or does it turn off to save some for later if you take your finger off it?


It shuts off, when you let off the trigger. Works like a mini fire extinguisher, with similar range and effect for the size. Like a fire extinguisher, there is nothing like actually touching one off, to see how it works.


----------

